# x-force short draw



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

It just so happens I chrono'd my sons SS HF today. This might give you some idea.. PSE SS 25 5/8 dl, 52 lbs dw, 312 grain arrow........
3 shot average was 259.8 fps............... Hope that helps..

Arrow Weight (grains) 312

Arrow Velocity(ft./sec.) 259

Kinetic Energy(ft.lbs.) 46.13


----------

